# Giant Crash Replacement Program?



## RemmingtonShowdown (Feb 28, 2003)

I am just curious as to whether or not anyone has any experience with Giant's crash replacement program. I think I may very well be calling upon this program in the near future as my beloved TCR has lost a battle with a car. The only thing I'm worried about is the timetable for getting a new frame... It's almost June and I really don't want to be out a bike for months, weeks or for that matter even days!! Any feedback concerning this program would be much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## YetiArc1 (Feb 4, 2004)

I backed my TCR carbon into a pole while it was on my bike rack! Took pictures of it and ran it by GIANT. Had a replacement in two weeks at cost.

MIKE


----------

